# A new site for learning about Ball jars!



## bobclay

*A NEW SITE FOR PEOPLE TO LEARN ABOUT BALL JARS!*

 A few months ago, a friend of mine had a vision. A vision of a comprehensive website that would show a photograph of every Ball jar listing in the Redbook. Several people, myself included, told him it couldn't be done, it was too complex, there are too many known variants, etc, etc.

 Well, this friend (Michael Rutledge) is persistent. And, thankfully, dedicated to making the hobby more enjoyable for everyone. Once he came up with the foundation; a working groundwork, it was easy to see that this WAS going to work. He began recruiting several well known collectors of Ball jars for their input, and the site began to grow and take on substance and meaning. This new site is not meant to take away from any participation here, or on any other site, but to complement what we currently know about Ball jars and to eventually show an actual photo of every Ball jar we know about.

 This site is not "owned" by anyone, but rather by everyone, as it will take a community effort to see it to total completion. The Redbook author, Doug Leybourne, Jr., will also be working closely with us in this endeavor. He has given us permission to use his copyrighted Redbook numbering system on the site for cross referencing. By allowing this, a person can look up any Redbook Ball jar listing and eventually see a picture of this jar for that listing. And that is where the "community" comes into play. We have already posted several hundred images to the site by their Redbook number. If you have a jar that is not yet pictured, please feel free to post a picture of that jar. If you don't know how to do it (we have included several tutorials on the site) you can send the picture to any of us and we will do it for you and give credit to the jar owner.

 All that being said, here is the link to the "Ball Jar Collector's Community Center":

 http://p067.ezboard.com/bballjarcollectorscommunitycenter

 Please feel free to register and become a part of our growing community. We can all learn more about our hobby by sharing information together. Many of us that have helped put this site together have well over 30 years experience in collecting Ball jars and we are happy to share our knowledge with others. So sign up, look around, spend some time getting to know the site and the people there, and let us know what you think of the site so far. It is just a start...eventually as we find the time we will include more company history and other categories/segments as the need arises.

 In addition to Michael Rutledge, many thanks to Bruce Schank and Jeff Harper for all their hard work and many hours spent uploading pictures. Also thanks to Doug Leybourne, Jr. for allowing us to cross reference jars by the Redbook numbering system. Doug also plans to be a participant when he can. Also thanks to the several collectors/dealers we asked to look over the site and comment on it in the past few months while working on it. And finally, thanks to YOU, the people that will eventually see this site to completion and make it a site anyone and everyone can use to learn more about the hobby of collecting Ball jars.

 I encourage all of you to check out the site and then go to "THE SHOWROOM FLOOR" and let us know what you think.

 Thanks!  []

 Bob Clay


----------



## capsoda

I love it. Thanks Bob and thanks to everyone else who helped.


----------



## bobclay

Hi Warren,

 Thanks! Many collectors' first jars are Ball jars because most are so plentiful. But because of that, collecting Ball jars can also be VERY confusing at times. There are simply SO MANY variants to be found.

 A lot of us that have specialized in Ball jars for many years have cussed and discussed writing a book, or doing something that would make it easier for a new collector to get enthused about the hobby and make it easier for them to know which Ball jars are truly good ones. But for one reason or another, we never got around to doing anything about it.

 It was Michael's idea, dedication to the hobby and persistence that finally made this site come to fruition. All I can say is that I sure wish there was something like this around when I first started collecting!

 Bob


----------



## GuntherHess

Looks like an interesting concept. Definately would be useful.


----------



## craigc90

Bob That is great When I get some time I will register and I can help fill in some of those empty spots.


----------



## bobclay

One more thing...it may take you quite a bit of 'clicking' to get around on the site, but we discovered a good reason for doing it this way. If you had one thread that had 15 or 20 images in it, it would take a long time for it to load for some folks still on dialup. I think you can use the preferences to VIEW ALL topics in a thread if you're on a high speed connection which will allow you to view more without so many clicks.

 We are trying to maintain a 50K limit on pic sizes, because we anticipate so many pics to be used before completion. Right now, we estimate we have 44% of the images in place in the companion Redbook # section. We have tutorials for both Photoshop and Windows users that will help them with both their photos and file sizes.

 There may be a few bugs we haven't yet run across, but for the most part, the site seems to work well for anyone, regardless of what browser you use. If anyone encounters a problem of any kind, either let me know here or on at the site in THE SHOWROOM FLOOR, and we'll try to get it corrected.

 Bob


----------



## Haldy

Bob:

 I just looked briefly at this new site and really liked what I saw so far.  My wife and I both enjoy canning jars and I will check to see if we have any that currently do not have photos.  Good luck with your response from other collectors and thank you for all the hard work that is being put into this project!

 Denny


----------



## tncgal

Bob,
 Thank you for posting this.  Very informative!  Already added to My Favorites.  
 I'll be sending people from eBay's PGP Discussion Board.


----------



## cookie

Bob-You've done a tremendous job on this new site-I may be speaking a little out of line -but on behalf of all fruit jar collectors ....thanks for all your time, effort and passion you've put into this and all the help you've  gladly given me-and other fruit jar enthusiasts -John


----------



## bobclay

Hi John,

 Thanks for the kind words, but the amount of work I have put into this site is minimal compared to what others have done. I was among the more vocal naysayers at first, simply because I knew the complexity of the task and didn't have a clue how to organize it into a decent website. This is truly a cumulative effort on the behalf of many people for the sole betterment of the hobby.

 It was only after Michael Rutledge began putting the site together based upon a chronological order I'd given him that I began to see this actually might work. And as we got a few more people involved and pictures posted and the mundane stuff of legalities, site performance and consistency, then we could all see that it was going to be a great benefit to everyone when completed.

 And since no one Ball collector could ever "have them all," we just thought it would be nice if we could at least SEE them all in one place. This will also eliminate many of the suspect listings in the Redbook and also will allow future editions of the Redbook to be as complete and accurate as is possible.

 It's a win - win situation for everybody!

 Bob


----------



## bikegoon

[][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][][]
 A+!!!!!!


----------



## michael 1908

Hi Bob,

 After you posted the link to this sie I just had to join.  I wanted to thank you for your kind words about the new Ball community site, but seriously, do you think anyone believe you had little to do with its creation? You may not have manually typed in the header or forum information but it is because of YOU, and others like you that take the time to share what they know with complete strangers, that the new community exists! I hope it serves as an appropriate repository for your knowledge, research (and opinions;-).

 Thank YOU for all you do for us... anyone can hand over $$$ to own a jar but your collection is much greater... you can share and give away your collection to others without ever parting with it. Now THAT is a collection worth pursuing.

 Thanks again, and thanks to everyone for their kind words in regards to the new community.

 Michael


----------



## bobclay

Hi Folks,

 Just a note to let you all know that we estimate that right now, 50% of the Redbook listings have companion pictures for their corresponding Redbook numbers. 

 We encourage people to look at the site, register and make a post in the SHOWROOM FLOOR to let us all know who you are. And if you have a jar that doesn't yet have a picture posted of it in the Redbook companion section, we need you to either post a pic of it or send it to one of us and we'll post it for you.

 There is already a running ton of information about Ball jars on this site, but we'd sure like to see more people participating and posting pictures of their jars for all to see.

 Thanks!  []

 Bob


----------



## bobclay

Hi rondarhonda!

 Welcome to the group!    About the best thing you can do to determine value is to purchase the book, Redbook of Fruit Jars #9 by Doug Leybourne, Jr.  The second best thing is to see what like jars sell for on ebay to determine valuation. Being that there ARE literally thousands of different jars, bear in mind that probably 90% of them are not worth a whole lot of money because so many were produced that still survive today. On the other hand, I can state that I've seen several jars sell on ebay for 5 figures!

 Good luck!

 Bob Clay


----------



## bobclay

Oh, and BTW, if it was directed at me, I don't really consider myself an "authority" by any means. [] I know a lot about Ball and their jars, but only a little about other jars. There are many others on this board that each have their own genre that they know a lot about. I know I am humbled by at LEAST two of the other folks here and what they know about 1858 type jars.

 This site, as well as the Ball site, depends upon people to make it work. I am just glad that Roger (founder of this board) and other people at other sites, have made places available where we can all exchange ideas and knowledge so easily. We are learning about jars now at a pace which was unheard of 20 years ago simply because of the ease of global communications. And now that we can share our knowledge and pictures, we are discovering SO much more knowledge it is truly an exciting time for collectors. And I am glad to be a small part of it!  []

 Bob


----------



## bobclay

Hi folks,

 Just a shameless bump here to let you know the Ball site is slowly growing. 

 Right now, we are a little over 64% complete on having a picture for every Ball jar listed in the Redbook (even jars Ball made without the Ball name) thanks to several collectors. It takes a lot of time to take good photos of their jars and post them for all to see and learn from.

 If you visit the site and like what you see, sign up and leave a comment on THE SHOW ROOM FLOOR. There are pictures of Ball jars to be seen there that many of us only dream about! 

 Happy collecting!  []

 Bob

 P.S. For those reading this for the first time, there is a link to the Ball site in the first message in this thread.


----------



## bobclay

Hi folks,

 Just a bump to let you know that the Ball Collector's Community site is over 75% complete now. Actually closer to 80% of the goal of having a photo of each Ball listing in the Redbook. 

 We are learning more everyday it seems and seeing some jars we've never seen before.

 If Ball jars are your thing, or even if you just want to learn more about them, stop by and introduce yourself in the Showroom Floor. All are welcome! []

Ball Collectors Community Center

 Bob Clay


----------



## bobclay

Hi Folks,

 For all those interested in Ball jars and learning about them and the Company, please check out our site now. 

http://balljarcollectorscommunitycenter.yuku.com/

 We have revamped the site to contain a lot more information. And of course, the main focus or goal is to eventually have a photo of every Ball jar listed in the Redbook of Fruit Jars.

 I encourage anyone interested in Ball jars to check out our site as without a doubt, it is the best and most comprehensive site dedicated to Ball and all of their products.

 Bob Clay


----------

